# GE dishwasher fine filter pit



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Click on link, it will take you to a troubleshooting section with videos on how to check and diagnose problems with washing, drying and draining.


Starting with a good periodic maint check is a good start. Hope you get it figured out soon 007. Happy New Year!!



https://rdt.prod.repairclinic.com/R...-Dishwasher-GDT580SSF0SS-ModelTroubleshooting


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

007noob said:


> So while doing the “periodic” maintenance I noticed water inside the fine filter pit. Is that how it is supposed to be?


Can't really tell from pic, depends on brand, but looks like that's normal and will drain and be replaced with fresh water the next time you do a cycle. It may be there to prevent the seals from drying up. Idk.

When you clean all the filters, just make sure to remove any food particles and sediment. 

After you do a good thorough cleaning and maintenance check, run another cycle and see if it solved your issues. If not, refer to the troubleshooting section link above and start ruling out components. Just a suggestion.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I’ll go thru it.

Happy New Years!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Btw... after some research I replaced the flood switch assembly (it actually has a thermistor built into it) and cleaned up the fine filter - dishwasher is back to life!!

A bad flood switch will not activate the heating element.

It was a $30 fix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

